# Roubaix v. Sequoia--Compare and Contrast



## slower than you (May 8, 2006)

Along with 7 other guys, I rode the Katy Trail in Missouri over the last two weekends. It's packed chat so a road bike is OK. I was riding an old Specialized Crossroads hybrid. Two guys were riding Sequoia's and seemed to zip along rather smartly, leaving most of us in their dust. I am considering purchasing a new ride bike. I have researched the Roubaix line and now, after seeing these Sequoias in action, I wonder if they wouldn't be a better choice for me. From what I have read, it seems they might be more comfortable and durable, as well as a little cheaper than the Roubaix line. I am 58 and ride only about 750 to 1000 miles a year( both on the road and hard-packed trails. I do like to do a the MS 150 each year including the Century. What do you say, oh sages of bikedom?


----------



## slower than you (May 8, 2006)

*Make that "road" bike not "ride" bike in line 3.*

Typing too fast for my limited ability


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

STY:
I believe you’ll find major differentiation between the Roubaix and Sequoia centering on FACT Carbon vs Premium Aluminum frame, price point and weight. The Sequoia has same geometry as Roubaix as well as also incorporates Specialized 'zertz' inserts at carbon fork, legs, crown and steerer for hand buzz and butt bump…therefore has comfortable ride with good long pace cred (as you mentioned observing first hand). Tank like 105 and Tiagra combo at the Sequoia Elite level…take it out for a test. I have not personally spun the Sequoia as I ride Roubaix compact expert, but I have never heard a wrench complain about the Sequoia in my local shop. Hopefully some will give you a first hand take. I would think the Sequoia would be a good balance between your mileage and pocketbook. Good riding!


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

I have a Roubaix Pro and love it. Both share nearly identical geometry. The sequioa is geared more towards recrational riding while the Roubaix is intended more for performance riding. Hope this helps.


----------



## tigerdriver (May 22, 2006)

I have both a 2005 Sequoia and a 2005 Roubaix. The geometries of mine are slightly different. For me, I prefer the Sequoia for extremely long distances--like the Katy Trail or the Natches Trace. I ride my Roubaix most of the time and ride it on the MS-150. The Sequoia for me is the most comfortable and almost as fast, although heavier.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in your age and mileage bracket and am very happy with my '06 Sequoia. The only thing I'd do differently is opt for the Elite instead of the basic model. I think that the base model still comes with 8-speed Sora stuff, which mine has, and I've already upgraded the shifters to the newer dual-lever style and wish I had at least a 9-speed drivetrain.


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

I own both--an '05 Sequoia and an '06 Roubaix Pro. The Pro is lighter and accelerates a bit more smartly because of its carbon frame. tigerdriver is right that there are subtle differences in their geometries, or maybe they have different forks with different rake/trail. In any case I find the Roubaix slightly more confidence-inspiring in high-speed turns. 

But you won't go wrong with a Sequoia; my wife rides mine now. But I second rochrunner's suggestion that you spring for the Elite.


----------

